# Tools II



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll try it again, what tools do you have in your house?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK...I voted yes on everything except a drill press and I need one of those desparately to do my grip projects and other stuff. Too bad we're limited on number of choices.....I could have voted for a lot more.........house jacks, shaper, router, nibler, plumbing tools, concrete tools (trowels, come-alongs, etc.),chain saws, and on and on (some I've not seen or used in years, but............one should NEVER throw away a tool!).


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I have most on the list except the welder & table saw. I want a plasma cutter ... a very cool tool !!!
Charlie's RIGHT, Never get rid of a tool... it's a safe bet that as soon as you do either you or a friend will need it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I have everything except for the: 

Table saw
Drill press
Welder

But, I'm also remodeling my house myself...so I've got tools for just about everything. Whenever I start a new project, that usually means adding more tools to the ever growing collection.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I got 'em all, some in duplicate and triplicate. Many more that aren't on the list.

Mike


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

I think we'd need about another 100 boxes to check if you're going to list all my tools. :mrgreen: My favourite tools are my old tools, for timberframing and woodworking. There are so many tools around here I don't know which one to use first, so I usually just go do something else.


Dave


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The poll should have been who has enough tools. because you left off 2 very important tools 1st a Drimel tool 2nd a lathe.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I left a bunch of tools off the poll. Feel free to start another one with more tools and good stuff on it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I also forgot to add the "I don't have any tools" choice on the poll.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Got it all but a table saw.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Everything I don't have at the house, the wood shop where I work does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hacksaw, woodsaw, hammer, socket set, screwdrivers, pliers... That's it. No power tools... I have a phobia of power tools - I'm afraid I'll cut off a finger or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Power tools are just like guns, "Keep finger off trigger till ready to fire":mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

triton54s said:


> Power tools are just like guns, "Keep finger off trigger till ready to fire":mrgreen:


:smt043 now that's funny right there ...


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Almost all except a drill press and the saber and skil saws. You left off an important division of tools: air tools! Man, pneumatic is the way to go (granted you have a large enough air supply). Also, a band saw is almost necessary if you're doing enough metal work in your shop.
Three tools on my wish list:
1) Mill- you can do just about anything with a good mill.
2) Lathe
3) Some sort of stick welder
Right now I have an auto-feed MIG welder for doing crap work and general repairs, but I want to learn stick welding and get a sweet setup.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

No table saw or drill press but everything else:mrgreen: plus a lot not listed.
Being an automotive tech I also have a lot of doubles..One at work one at home........Oh we do have a table saw and drill press at work tho....:mrgreen: 
Nobody should be without a mig:smt104


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've got most of those, and a bunch of others. 

Doesn't mean I'm any good with any of 'em, but I got 'em.

I've always admired people that can build something out of wood and make it look like square.

I built a house over our well a couple of summers ago. It looks like something out of Dr. Seuss.

 

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good thread!!!

Add to the list from my shop: 14" band saw, scroll saw, sanders in various shapes and sizes, 14 million clamps, carving gouges knives chisels, foredom power carver, .................


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Good thread!!!
> 
> Add to the list from my shop: 14" band saw, scroll saw, sanders in various shapes and sizes, 14 million clamps, carving gouges knives chisels, foredom power carver, .................


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

triton54s said:


> What kind of work do you do?


I'm a construction superintendant full time. Building a cancer hospital at the moment.

I carve decoys and do some wood working for a hobby and a little extra cash now and then.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I got into timber framing/joinery a while back, after roofing for nearly 10 years. I like working with timber alot better.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have everything but a table saw, router and a welder. It seems at times, when you repair something you always need something you don't have.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As a former plumber I have a lot of hand tools.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't have a drill press, although I do have an attachment that I can mount my hand drill in to accomplish much of what a drill press does. Don't have any welding stuff. All my auto stuff sits unused, as I gave up do-it-yourself on cars some time ago. I enjoy most projects around the house, but car repairs I don't. Sometimes you just have to pay the money.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dont have a welder, yet


----------

